# Elk and Antelope caliber



## Torre87 (Oct 28, 2017)

Good afternoon everyone. 

I am looking into a new rifle for hunting out west. I am in between the .270 and .308. After researching, I am now leading more toward the .270 due to the flatness and speed. 

My question is, will a .270 be a good idea for elk? I know it is plenty for the antelope. I am wanting to see what the general consensus is on these two calibers and which you would pick.


----------



## Uptonongood (Oct 28, 2017)

You can certainly kill an elk with a .270 but a .30 caliber is much better suited to that big animal.


----------



## roperdoc (Oct 28, 2017)

Just between your two choices, I would probably take the 270.This is based on the likelihood of a longer shot on antelope where the flatter trajectory is an asset. The only real advantage of the 308 is a slighter lighter carry weight.

Free opinion:
I think better choices for both animals might be a 280 rem, or 30-06. Same action size as the 270, trajectories flat enough for reasonable ranges and a little more energy for tougher game such as elk. Reduced recoil loads for the 30-06 bring it in line with 308 recoil and performance if this is an issue.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 28, 2017)

My buddy lives in the Columbia River Valley in Oregon and
has killed 30+ Elk and BlackTail Deer with his 270.....


----------



## crucible02 (Oct 28, 2017)

I am not even close to being an expert but here are my thoughts:

I shoot a .270 and I have an elk hunt planned for 2018. I have done a lot of research and you would be surprised how many locals out west have used a .270 all of their lives for elk. There is a reason it earned the title, "King of the West." Read up on Jack O'Connor. I don't think you will be disappointed with a .270.

The biggest deal (such is the case with any caliber) is shot placement, quality of ammunition, and understanding your own limitations. For my hunt, I will be using Federal Premium Nosler Partitions and will limit my shots to around 300 yards. This is the advice I have received from western elk hunters.


----------



## 175rltw (Oct 29, 2017)

Between the two just pick whichever actual rifle you like better. If you like that particular 308 mor than that particular 270 or the other way around there’s no meaningful on the ground or on game  difference . They are fine. Just pick the one you prefer.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Oct 29, 2017)

The 270 is a small caliber and an elk is a large animal. So unless you make a heart or neck spine shot you have no idea how far the elk will travel and if he is in thick woods you may never find him. A better choice would be a larger bullet zeroed in at 200 yards and knowing the bullet drop out to 400yards based on that 200 yard zero. I regularly shoot a 300 win mag and never have to track anything because they are DRT.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm not an elk hunter, so I can just speculate and make a recommendation. If you were strictly going for a rifle for antelope, I'd say by all means choose the .270 for the flatter trajectory. I'm sure it would double as the elk rifle ok, but if strictly going for an elk rifle, I would want a .30 caliber that would perform well with 180 grain bullets. 

If it were me, I would get a 30-06, because of better bullet selection and capability to perform better with heavier bullets.  No matter which caliber you choose, to make the best match for each game, I would think two different bullet selections and construction would be best to match the two different size game animals. The 30-06 would perform well with different grain bullets. One mindset is to be lighter, with flatter trajectory for antelope, and the 150 grain would do well with that. Other folks think heavier bullets would buck the wind better. Either way, the 30-06 would be right at home. As far as the elk, I think 180 grain nosler partition would do the trick.

For hunting out west, where longer shots might be the case, I would sight in for MPBR for your given bullet used. That way you can shoot the maximum distance, without any compensation for trajectory.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Oct 29, 2017)

Get a 7mm. All the flat shooting qualities of a .270, and you can comfortably shoot anything in North America except maybe brown bears and grizzlies. You could do it, but it'd be risky


----------



## Torre87 (Oct 29, 2017)

HunterJoe24 said:


> Get a 7mm. All the flat shooting qualities of a .270, and you can comfortably shoot anything in North America except maybe brown bears and grizzlies. You could do it, but it'd be risky



When you are talking about a 7mm, are you referring to the Magnum or 7mm-08? wouldn't the 7mm Mag be a bit much for antelope?


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 30, 2017)

There's really no such thing as "too much" for an intended species really unless referring to small game.  A little bit bigger hole through the ribs is really no big deal...just my .02.  Shoot what you are most comfortable/confident with.


----------



## Thunder Head (Oct 30, 2017)

30-06
150 grain bullets for antelope.
180 grain for Elk.

The .270 will work. Shot placement will be a little more important when it comes to the elk though.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Oct 30, 2017)

Torre87 said:


> When you are talking about a 7mm, are you referring to the Magnum or 7mm-08? wouldn't the 7mm Mag be a bit much for antelope?



Yeah the 7mm mag. And no it won't. They make some 139g bullets that are designed just for those type of animals. Flat shooting and fast, which is what your looking for antelope. And the the 175g bullets wiull work for just about anything else, especially the partition. In my opinion, if I had one gun to hunt North America with it would either be a 7mm or a .338


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Oct 30, 2017)

I'd lean towards the 270 over the 308 for western hunting.  But you would be fine with the 308.


----------



## lampern (Oct 31, 2017)

25-06 if it's legal


----------



## C.Killmaster (Oct 31, 2017)

300 Win Mag.  I just killed an elk a couple of weeks ago and it dropped on the spot, but did not pass through.  Zeroed at 200 yards, it only drops 5.9 inches at 300, so it's practically point and shoot from 0 to 300 yards on an elk-sized critter.  That's a flatter trajectory than a 270 coupled with a heavier bullet.


----------



## Darkhorse (Oct 31, 2017)

For hunting the west I started with a 7mm Magnum and I really had no complaints. I also hunted deer with it for 10 years or so.
But now when I go west I carry a .300 Win. Mag., the last elk I shot was at a measured 425 yards and the bullet went through both shoulders and part of the spine and buried in the dirt on the other side. Larger frontal area, heavier bullets at the same velocity as the 7 mag. Just more of the good stuff.
I have carried both the 7 and .300 when hunting clearcuts and powerlines in Georgia, but generally I hunt deer with deer calibers, my opinion, such as the .308.
I don't really care what hunters who live in the west might use, such as the .270, and who can hunt elk most any year. When I put down the dollars for the rare elk hunt I'm gonna carry a more capable rifle.
Both the .308 and the .270 might be excellent deer or antelope rifles but I wouldn't use either for elk. And I've been there and done that.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 1, 2017)

I bought the 7mm mag in my avatar as my 18th birthday present many decades ago with plans to go on a mule deer/antelope hunt when I "grew up" and possibly elk. Life happened and it hasn't (and probably won't) happened but Ive still got the gun. Sweet shooter. will drop a deer like the Hammer of Thor. i would have no hesitation shooting an elk with the right loads at a reasonable to me distance.


----------



## NMH5050 (Nov 3, 2017)

Yes, a 270 will work but if you are making the commitment to go out there and buying a new rifle you should go with the 300WM. ELK are tough critters and the 300WM is perfect for them. I would also recommend shooting a copper load as well. I shoot 180gr barnes out of my 300WM for them every year and it works perfect. Speed Goats are fairly easy to take down with any whitetail caliber. Also buy a powerful scope and practice at 200-350 yards. Good Luck!


----------



## TAG (Nov 3, 2017)

NMH5050 said:


> Yes, a 270 will work but if you are making the commitment to go out there and buying a new rifle you should go with the 300WM. ELK are tough critters and the 300WM is perfect for them. I would also recommend shooting a copper load as well. I shoot 180gr barnes out of my 300WM for them every year and it works perfect. Speed Goats are fairly easy to take down with any whitetail caliber. Also buy a powerful scope and practice at 200-350 yards. Good Luck!



Hard to beat the 300 WSM great caliber.


----------



## Rich M (Nov 7, 2017)

Whichever one you like and shoot the best.  Both will kill elk & antelope. 7mm-08 and that 6.5 creedmore round will work too - less recoil...

To argue over an inch or two of trajectory is useless - do a dope sheet and use that or get a good scope with dial turrets for your ammo of choice - use same ammo for elk & antelope.  

I shot 2 antelope this year - 25 (yes, archery range) and 340 yards.  Had 4 other shot opps in the 175-200 bracket.  Used dead hold range and then dope sheet for drop.  30-06 150-gr 2900 fps - zeroed at 250, dead hold to 325, held a little up at 340 and drilled it.


----------



## Big7 (Nov 7, 2017)

HunterJoe24 said:


> Yeah the 7mm mag. And no it won't. They make some 139g bullets that are designed just for those type of animals. Flat shooting and fast, which is what your looking for antelope. And the the 175g bullets wiull work for just about anything else, especially the partition. In my opinion, if I had one gun to hunt North America with it would either be a 7mm or a .338



The Big 7 is the best all around big game caliber ever.

Just sayin'.


----------



## deers2ward (Nov 8, 2017)

The traveling hunter going on a "trip of a lifetime" for a small window of time and seeking a trophy bull in that limited time    

is much different than

A local hunter who has all season/mutiple hunts to have an ideal shot presented.....and many times those local hunters are just shooting cows for meat. 

"Can you use X for Elk?" People use arrows to kill grizzly bears......the better question is what is best for your situation. I like the advice from Uptonogood and Rich K.


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 8, 2017)

6.5 Creedmoor


----------



## acurasquirrel (Nov 9, 2017)

atlashunter said:


> 6.5 Creedmoor



That’s what I got for my trip to Wyoming. I filled my antelope tag, but was unsuccessful on the Elk. It was all diy hunting public land. I went with the Kimber Hunter, which weighs less than 7 lbs with optics. The lightweight of the gun is great for those 15 mile plus days. I loaded Nosler 142 gr accubonds and wouldn’t hesitate to pull the trigger on an Elk out to 400 yards.


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 9, 2017)

acurasquirrel said:


> That’s what I got for my trip to Wyoming. I filled my antelope tag, but was unsuccessful on the Elk. It was all diy hunting public land. I went with the Kimber Hunter, which weighs less than 7 lbs with optics. The lightweight of the gun is great for those 15 mile plus days. I loaded Nosler 142 gr accubonds and wouldn’t hesitate to pull the trigger on an Elk out to 400 yards.





Been putting in for a Wyoming antelope tag 5 or 6 years now. Hopefully next year will be the year.


----------



## jrickman (Nov 9, 2017)

Having never hunted Elk, I'm not making a recommendation, only an observation. Some friends of mine live out west and their oldest son drops bulls in their tracks inside 200 with a 30-30 and his old man does the same with .308, both shooting 150gr loads (not sure which). Them things ain't as tough as they are made out to be.


----------



## acurasquirrel (Nov 9, 2017)

atlashunter said:


> Been putting in for a Wyoming antelope tag 5 or 6 years now. Hopefully next year will be the year.



Tag prices went up for 2018 so that should reduce the number of applications. I didn't let not getting selected stop me though, my buddy and I picked up an over the counter tag and both got bucks. It wasn't your typical drive the roads, locate then stalk hunt though. Took 3 days to fill our tags and we probably hiked close to 40 miles. Used onxmaps to stay on public and got away from all the road hunters. Here are our two buck, nothing for the record books, but a great experience none the less.


----------



## Torre87 (Nov 10, 2017)

jrickman said:


> Having never hunted Elk, I'm not making a recommendation, only an observation. Some friends of mine live out west and their oldest son drops bulls in their tracks inside 200 with a 30-30 and his old man does the same with .308, both shooting 150gr loads (not sure which). Them things ain't as tough as they are made out to be.





acurasquirrel said:


> Tag prices went up for 2018 so that should reduce the number of applications. I didn't let not getting selected stop me though, my buddy and I picked up an over the counter tag and both got bucks. It wasn't your typical drive the roads, locate then stalk hunt though. Took 3 days to fill our tags and we probably hiked close to 40 miles. Used onxmaps to stay on public and got away from all the road hunters. Here are our two buck, nothing for the record books, but a great experience none the less.




I have a few cousins that live in the Denver area and hunt Elk and Antelope with 30-30. I will be getting over the counter tags and hooking up with these guys. To be honest, I will either take my 30-30 or go with a Remington Model 700 CDL in .270


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Nov 10, 2017)

atlashunter said:


> Been putting in for a Wyoming antelope tag 5 or 6 years now. Hopefully next year will be the year.



There's some good units that you only need 1 point for. Not your stereotypical antelope habitat, but there still antelope in them


----------



## aabradley82 (Nov 11, 2017)

I think either the 270 or 308 would work just fine. The difference between them in power and trajectory isn't much. Put a lot of time in at the range from various positions. Instead of shooting off the bench, prop up on the post next to it. Or beside it on a pack. Basically get to where when the trigger breaks you know exactly where it's going. If I ever head west I'll probably take my old 7x57, I've got bigger and faster but not any deadlier.


----------



## huntfish (Nov 13, 2017)

Thunder Head said:


> 30-06
> 150 grain bullets for antelope.
> 180 grain for Elk.
> 
> The .270 will work. Shot placement will be a little more important when it comes to the elk though.



This is what I've used on over 20 goats.   BTW, most shots on goats have been < 100 yards.   Get out of the truck and walk!


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 13, 2017)

HunterJoe24 said:


> There's some good units that you only need 1 point for. Not your stereotypical antelope habitat, but there still antelope in them



Yeah I could have already gone but I'm holding out for a blue chip unit.


----------



## Rich M (Nov 17, 2017)

some 14 year old girl just shot a bull elk in MO with 1 shot from a 243 - thought it was a big buck...  google it.


----------



## Torre87 (Nov 17, 2017)

Rich M said:


> some 14 year old girl just shot a bull elk in MO with 1 shot from a 243 - thought it was a big buck...  google it.



Yea, I saw the article. I also saw that she was using a .243. However, the biggest thing I took away from it was the lack of firearm safety. You should always have a positive id of your target.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 17, 2017)

Torre87 said:


> Yea, I saw the article. I also saw that she was using a .243. However, the biggest thing I took away from it was the lack of firearm safety. You should always have a positive id of your target.



I read that article too. Im not going to be too harsh on her because the author may have presented it differently than she said/meant it.


----------



## Torre87 (Nov 19, 2017)

Throwback said:


> I read that article too. Im not going to be too harsh on her because the author may have presented it differently than she said/meant it.



I don't want to bash her, or be too harsh on her. However, the point is she wasn't sure what she was shooting at and decided to take the shot anyways. 

Also, I think it is awesome that she took a big bull with a .243!


----------



## Rich M (Nov 20, 2017)

I'll also go on record saying that the kid should have known not to shoot the elk.  

243's kill a lot of elk every year.


----------



## godogs57 (Nov 26, 2017)

You are talking about two very very different animals here. Yes, both the 270 and the 308 kill elk and antelope every season. Either would be an excellent choice on pronghorn, although I'd lean towards a 270, which is what I'll be taking this August. For elk...that's a whole 'nuther animal there. They are big, tough animals that have a nasty habit of putting a lot of distance between you and him if wounded. I've taken a good number of bulls and my choice of calibers reflects my "risk averse" philosophy when hunting these big animals. You will have to be prepared for the worst, because Murphy's Law can accompany you any time on an elk hunt. You can't count on a 50 yard broadside shot, the bull just standing there posing. Most of the time it'll be a split second shot, quartering...last light, etc...you get the idea. You have to be prepared for the worst, and hope for the best as they say. I've shot elk with three different 300 magnums (300 Win, Jarrett, and RUM)and one 338. I can promise you, if the chips are down and you get that one and only shot...last light...last day...looking back at you from 275 yards away...getting ready to head up into the timber with his cows, you'll appreciate having a rifle with a bit more horsepower. 

One caveat: shoot as much as you can to become proficient with your rifle. An elk wounded with the 270 reacts just the same as one wounded with a 338...they can run to the next zip code. Shot placement trumps everything else...no matter the caliber. 

My last elk, taken this fall, was shot at last light, checking out the ladies, and was getting ready to head out. I got him at 342 yards with my 338 and never felt I was overgunned. 

Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## godogs57 (Nov 28, 2017)

deers2ward said:


> Great to hear from people with actual experience on trophy caliber elk. Thank you



You're very welcome.


----------



## Torre87 (Dec 27, 2017)

Well, Santa thought I was a good boy this year and put an end to the search. I woke up to a brand new Remington Model 700 CDL SF in .270.


----------



## groundhawg (Dec 27, 2017)

Torre87 said:


> Well, Santa thought I was a good boy this year and put an end to the search. I woke up to a brand new Remington Model 700 CDL SF in .270.



That's great!  I am sure you will enjoy it.  Good luck on all your hunts.


----------



## sea trout (Dec 28, 2017)

Torre87 said:


> Well, Santa thought I was a good boy this year and put an end to the search. I woke up to a brand new Remington Model 700 CDL SF in .270.



Sweet!!!!!! Congrats!!

My bro and I went elk huntin in Wyoming a few years ago. Our outfitter says he has some clients use 270 on elk and it's great.
NOTHING is more important than being one with your rifle and putting the bullet where you want! Elks lungs are the size of a cooler! Put your 270 bullet in there and you've got a dead elk!!


----------



## Rich M (Dec 28, 2017)

Good deal!  You're ready for whatever comes your way.

Pls put good glass on it!


----------



## deadend (Dec 28, 2017)

Since you got a .270 it’s a moot point but having shot a few with a .284win and .338wm out to 700 yards I’ll always use the .338 from now on. Pressured public land hunting is a different animal than tv hunting. Shot angle is less critical with horsepower. Losing an elk in a blowdown area with a sparse blood trail isn’t fun and I’ve been less than impressed with sub .30 pills on elk having been on the spotting scope watching impacts on several kills.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2017)

Inlaws are hunters in NV, kill elk, big mule deer, and antelope regularly. They own calibers typical of eastern hunters, .270, 7-08, .308 and 30-06. I’ll be carrying a .308 when I head out west. I will upgrade the glass though.


----------



## Rainmaker (Jan 2, 2018)

I have no experience hunting elk out West, but I have done thorough research. 

I've read all the accounts of western hunters shooting elk with a .243 on up. Makes sense that they live there and have experience with the animal they shoot what they know. 

I am also of the opinion that a lot of hunters are "over gunned", but that's just me. 

However, if I were planning a several thousand dollar trip out West to hunt Elk and Antelope I would take the following: 

1. 300 win mag - 26" barrel - muzzle brake - Nightforce SHV with mil reticle - 200 yard zero 

2. Sig Kilo 2000 rangefinder - 

3. Second rifle for Antelope that could double as a Elk rifle if needed - 6.5/06, or 270, or 280 - 26" barrel again - muzzle brake - Same exact scope - 200 yard zero 

I would shoot a Barnes all copper or Hornady GMX or Nosler Partition. I would take a couple of hundred rounds of ammo in different containers just in case one got lost  - or whatever may happen. 

Best boots money could buy, and a great spotting scope. 

That would be my plan.


----------



## Darkhorse (Jan 2, 2018)

Rainmaker, that's the best, most intelligent reply yet from someone who hasn't been there. You have given it a lot of thought.
After my first hunt with a 7mm mag. I bought a stainless synthetic .300 WM with a muzzlebreak and shot several hundred rounds through it before my next trip.
While it's true one might see an elk at 20 yards and kill it with a good old .30.30, I personally have never had a blind, dumb elk do that for me. Mine have been shot at 300 yards and beyond, and a range finder can be a great asset.
Those who think an elk isn't that tough to kill simply hasn't been in on the kill of enough elk to have formed a realistic judgement.
Why would someone buy a hunting weapon based on the advice of a person who says "I've never hunted elk, but......"    Really? Your going to arm yourself for a hunt that might cost 7 to $10,000 based on that type advice??


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 2, 2018)

Rainmaker said:


> I have no experience hunting elk out West, but I have done thorough research.
> 
> I've read all the accounts of western hunters shooting elk with a .243 on up. Makes sense that they live there and have experience with the animal they shoot what they know.
> 
> ...



You have some nice ideas there, but some will have a hard time working out there. 

#1: 300Win mag is fine. 26” barrel is a little long and won’t give you any more real world velocity than a 24”barrel would. Add a 3”muzzle break to it and the problem worsens in two ways...your barrel will be unwieldy long for hunting timber, plus no one will want to be anywhere around you when the gun goes off. Most elk hunts do not transpire like TV hunts do, especially the long range shows. You will more than likely be working timber all morning long, up till lunch. 200 yard shot opportunities may happen, but so will 40 yard shots. When it happens, it will happen in a matter of a second or two....that’s it. “Bull! Nice one! Shoot!” Add a second to that conversation and there you have your average shot scenario. Determine if he’s a shooter, mentally calculate a rough estimate of range, what’s my holdover at that range? Where’s a rest I can shoot off of? Where is he now? There! Bang. All that took place in two seconds. That scenario has happened to me several times. Matter of fact, it’s a carbon copy of my 2014 bull, and my 2015 bull. Maybe not quite two seconds on the 14 bull....maybe two seconds at the most on the 2015.

You don’t have time to fiddle with Mil rads on a scope, twist dials, go to prone after you extend your bipod legs, check wind direction and speed, put on earmuffs that are back in your pack right now......it just doesn’t work that way in real world elk hunting. 

Afternoon elk hunt where you’re perched over a nice park? Might work, but you may have to pick up and move. Now your plan might get compromised if you  have to move, but basically the same thing here as in your morning hunt. 

For as much $ as you’d spend on the Nightforce scope, I’d replace it with a good (as good as you can afford) hunting scope. They will gather light better and get the job done. Think: Swarovski, Schmidt & Bender,  top end Leupold. Better suited for elk. 

If your hunt is guided, the guide will make you remove the muzzle brake anyway. “Take off that brake before we start hunting Mr Smith....I’m not getting my eardrums busted out this week. Thank you....” Heard that everywhere I’ve hunted that had guides. 

2: can’t argue about much there except the muzzle break would have to go. 

Best pair of boots? Agree, but they must be broken in! Add good merino wool socks to that as well. My new boots arrive in April or May and get worn all summer long before my hunts. Imperative! 

I wish you the best of luck on a future hunt.


----------



## Rainmaker (Jan 3, 2018)

Darkhorse said:


> Rainmaker, that's the best, most intelligent reply yet from someone who hasn't been there. You have given it a lot of thought.
> After my first hunt with a 7mm mag. I bought a stainless synthetic .300 WM with a muzzlebreak and shot several hundred rounds through it before my next trip.
> While it's true one might see an elk at 20 yards and kill it with a good old .30.30, I personally have never had a blind, dumb elk do that for me. Mine have been shot at 300 yards and beyond, and a range finder can be a great asset.
> Those who think an elk isn't that tough to kill simply hasn't been in on the kill of enough elk to have formed a realistic judgement.
> Why would someone buy a hunting weapon based on the advice of a person who says "I've never hunted elk, but......"    Really? Your going to arm yourself for a hunt that might cost 7 to $10,000 based on that type advice??



Darkhorse, thank you for the compliment. 

Again, my ideas are just a rough draft. I'm sure after talking with a guide I would tweak it here or there. 

I don't plan on spending $7K to $10K door to door for a guided elk hunt to grab my Ruger m77 .270 with a 22" barrel out of the safe. 

If I'm spending that much what's another $1K in my opinion.


----------



## Rainmaker (Jan 3, 2018)

godogs57 said:


> You have some nice ideas there, but some will have a hard time working out there.
> 
> #1: 300Win mag is fine. 26” barrel is a little long and won’t give you any more real world velocity than a 24”barrel would. Add a 3”muzzle break to it and the problem worsens in two ways...your barrel will be unwieldy long for hunting timber, plus no one will want to be anywhere around you when the gun goes off. Most elk hunts do not transpire like TV hunts do, especially the long range shows. You will more than likely be working timber all morning long, up till lunch. 200 yard shot opportunities may happen, but so will 40 yard shots. When it happens, it will happen in a matter of a second or two....that’s it. “Bull! Nice one! Shoot!” Add a second to that conversation and there you have your average shot scenario. Determine if he’s a shooter, mentally calculate a rough estimate of range, what’s my holdover at that range? Where’s a rest I can shoot off of? Where is he now? There! Bang. All that took place in two seconds. That scenario has happened to me several times. Matter of fact, it’s a carbon copy of my 2014 bull, and my 2015 bull. Maybe not quite two seconds on the 14 bull....maybe two seconds at the most on the 2015.
> 
> ...



godogs57, 

My ideas are just an outline, and I would draw on the experience from hunters like yourself to tweak my plan. 

The Nightforce SHV F1 4-14 x 50 is illuminated. The reticle is uncluttered and very useful. I would retain my opinion on using this scope. The center illumination is superior to whole reticle illumination IMO, and at only $1250 it's a good buy - and can be caught on sale sometimes. 

The mil reticle would function just like a duplex at any range just like you recommended; however, if a perfect scenario presented itself at 400 yards and I had time to dial for distance at least I have that option. 

I wouldn't take a bipod - unneeded weight when I could just use my backpack to rest the rifle on if needed. 

If a good spotting scope isn't needed, I would still plan to take a great set of binos. 

I'd cancel the muzzle brake based on your recommendation. I would practice with it, and then zero without it if needed prior to the hunt. 

I'd keep the 26" barrel on the antelope rifle and ditch the brake as you recommended. 

I'm kinda up in the air on 24" vs 26" barrel on the magnum. I think a properly balanced and fitted rifle is way more important in handling than 2" of barrel. 

Which is why in the beginning I stated a longer barrel. I would need a custom or semi-custom rifle. A 22" off-the-shelf sporter just won't do. 

I bet if I go out there with what I think is the "best prepared plan" I would come back with ideas to do something different the next time around.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Jan 3, 2018)

Rainmaker said:


> godogs57,
> 
> My ideas are just an outline, and I would draw on the experience from hunters like yourself to tweak my plan.
> 
> ...



All this is very reasonable for an elk hunt.  I would however reconsider the need for a bipod or tripod.  Not the kind that mounts on your gun but the kind you can carry or pack (bog pod, stoney point, triggersticks, ...).  I have been fortunate enough to kill five bulls now and none of them gave me the opportunity to shoot prone from a pack.  Vegetation on the ground or terrain just didn't allow for it.  You will also want them to prop your binos on for long glassing sessions.  I shot all five using the stoney point bipods.  I don't remember the size but they will work for standing or sitting shots.  Since my last hunt I have bought a tripod and bino holders that I will use on my next hunt.


----------



## Darkhorse (Jan 3, 2018)

Keep in mind that the conditions and requirements for a Elk hunt will change based on location and time of year.
My first bull was killed still hunting solo in the dark timber of the Uncompahgre Plateu in Colorado. I was hunting with my old Model 700 BDL in 7mm mag. I shot my bull at no more than 30 yards.
On the other end of the spectrum I did a late season hunt out of Chama New Mexico in mid November. We had deep snow and the elk had moved to the lower ranches out of the timber. These were private ranches used for grazing with large pastures with groups of cedars interspersed through out. The ranges were long. Sometimes out of range. On this hunt the last morning of the last day we glassed a bull from a mile or so away, he was heading off the ranch towards a timbered slope bordering the ranch. To head him off we had to run, trot, walk fast, run some more...... I was younger and in excellent shape but finally I gave up hope. I was trudging up a slope bordering the ranch when my guide ahead of me started gesturing frantically. I ran up the slope to see the bull walking through knee deep bushes. The guide whistled and I shot him with my 7mm breaking him down. I finished him with a neck shot at 20 yards. From my ejected shell we stepped off 285 yards.
Then in NW Colorado I was carrying my .300 WM Browning with a BOSS and Leupold 3.5X10. Here the terrain was broken, rugged and open. Only a few trees for cover. This was longer range hunting. I shot my bull here at 400 yards according to the guide who had lasered the other side of the draw. I was standing using a limb on a cedar for a rest. Complete pass thru of both shoulders.
As for the muzzle break the guide just stuck his fingers in his ears.
It's my hunt. I would never remove my muzzlebreak when told to by guide or outfitter. I'm not sneaking it by them, they already know it's there, so they should prepare themselves. However in the dark timber I would carry another rifle because that break gets real loud with the woods all around.


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 3, 2018)

I’ve used trigger sticks and Bog Pods on my elk hunts and ended up leaving em back at the truck. Hunting parks in the evening might give you time to use em. I’ve never shot a bull from prone except one time (2014), but, rather use tree limbs and such while standing or kneeling. As far as “dialing in” a bull at 400 yards, I’d suggest practicing with your rifle. My 6x7 I got this year was at 342 yards, laser confirmed afterwards, and he was checking out the ladies. He was not stationary except for my moment where I pulled the trigger, same as my 2015 bull. I got him at 300+ yards, laser confirmed afterwards. It’s just not like TV...TV shots do happen folks, but more often they don’t, by a wide margin! My Sako 338 is sighted in 3” high at 100 yards, which will put it on target to about 300 yards...any further and I hold high on the shoulder and drop the shot in there. 

My opinions are just mine, of course. That’s why they make Fords  and Chevys! Your choice for a good set of binocs is money in the bank. Buy the best you can...save your pennies and get a pair a little better once you make your choice! It’s that important. 

NCMtnhunter and Darkhorse have some excellent points as well. In the end, choose what works for you. Take your gear and climb a few hills with your equipment, practice shot scenarios. Then sit back and question yourself on matters of importance. You might change your mind on something or, tell yourself “yep, I’m good to go.” 

Best of luck! Get in the best shape of your life. Charging up a hill at 11,000 feet to get set up for a shot is not for everyone.


----------



## zedex (Jan 9, 2018)

MY first canadian kill was with a 270win.. it was a moose at 200 yards. One shot kill. Double lung.
 Ive taken moose and elk with the 270. My last elk was with a 1941 303 british.
 The 270 took elk with 140gr. The 303, 180gr.
 The 270 or 308.. either will work with ease.


----------



## high tech. hunter (Nov 27, 2018)

Torre87 said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> 
> I am looking into a new rifle for hunting out west. I am in between the .270 and .308. After researching, I am now leading more toward the .270 due to the flatness and speed.
> 
> My question is, will a .270 be a good idea for elk? I know it is plenty for the antelope. I am wanting to see what the general consensus is on these two calibers and which you would pick.


I have hunted Unit 77 in Colorado many years outside of Pagosa Springs. Taken elk with .270 150gr. Used to use .300WinMag all I use now is .270, 150 gr. elk, 130 gr. deer.
150 gr. 4" drop at 200 yards btw..


----------



## DWBMontana (Nov 27, 2018)

Torre87 said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> 
> I am looking into a new rifle for hunting out west. I am in between the .270 and .308. After researching, I am now leading more toward the .270 due to the flatness and speed.
> 
> My question is, will a .270 be a good idea for elk? I know it is plenty for the antelope. I am wanting to see what the general consensus is on these two calibers and which you would pick.


Every elk I have taken has been with a 270, just use a good bullet, I prefer something from Hornady, Nosler. I have never had a bull or cow go further then 50 yards after shot, quite a few dropped where they stood. It would be ideal for antelope also, go to a flatter shooting bullet of course. Best advice is to shoot, and shoot some more, 100- 300 yards, or more if you feel qualified for the shot. Buy the best scope and bino's you can afford.


----------



## 175rltw (Nov 29, 2018)

**** good zombie thread. Our boy is rolling with  a 270 he got last Christmas. Hopefully he made it west this year and is licking his chops for next year


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2018)

TAG said:


> Hard to beat the 300 WSM great caliber.




Maybe it’s just me, but I’ve had difficulty finding factory ammo that a couple of 300WSM would group even marginally.
The 300 WinMags I’ve tried, however, were easy to find factory loads that would shoot tiny groups.

I also never had feed problems with the standard shells of the 300 WinMag.


----------

